# Best Graphic Card For Rs 7000 For Inspiron 545s (Slim)



## padmakarcool (May 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am looking a good graphic card for my Dell Inspiron 545s. I have already been on other websites and have got no response. I need a good and powerful graphic card which can run games like Battlefield 3, GTA 4 etc. I mainly want a card to run BF3 either on Medium or low settings smoothly. My budget is of Rs 7000 or a little more. I really need help on it. My basic system specs are:

Intel E7500 2.8Ghz
3 GB RAM
500GB hard drive
Currently with Intel graphid card.

Note: I do not mind overall price of card and other stuff going upto Rs 7500. But i need a card to RUN those games.

Thank You


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

First of all, tell us more about your PSU.

For a good graphic card, you need a good PSU as well.


----------



## padmakarcool (May 10, 2012)

I probably have a 220-230W PSU. I have come across this problem and really need help. I think that my CPU has a TFX type of power supply, but the 300W itself is around RS 4000-5000. Please tell me if i can go for a different type of power supply. Here is more info about my computer:

Dell Inspiron 545s - reviews - Desktop PCs - Home PCs - PC World Australia

Note: I am aiming for Sapphire HD6670 Low profile. Its just Rs 6000, so i will be happy to have it


----------



## ico (May 10, 2012)

hmm 230 watts is on the lower side. TFX...hmm weird - SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd. will an ATX PS/2 power supply fit in the cabinet?

But anyways, HD 6670 will be the best bet.


----------



## saswat23 (May 10, 2012)

The HD 7750 is a better choice for around 6.8k. It will also run safely on your PSU.


----------



## padmakarcool (May 11, 2012)

Hi guys, 

firstly I am from INDIA for those people who dont know. I opened my computer yesterday and saw that the TFX power supply in it said that it can take Max 250W. The PSU was considerably short in length and i assume that there a longer PSU will fit. I made a few searches and saw that i can also buy a Nvidia GeForce GT 520. But i badly want a HD 6670. So, please give me a good suggestion.

Note: Also i need a low profile card because my cabinet is very slim.

Thank You.


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2012)

padmakarcool said:


> firstly I am from INDIA for those people who dont know.



this is an Indian tech forum 



padmakarcool said:


> The PSU was considerably short in length and i assume that there a longer PSU will fit.



didn't get you. the current PSU is a slim one? like this:
*allpcpower.com/images/products/detail/633195001.1.jpg



padmakarcool said:


> I made a few searches and saw that i can also buy a Nvidia GeForce GT 520. But i badly want a HD 6670. So, please give me a good suggestion.



buy HD6670 but you'll need a new PSU which you already know i think.



padmakarcool said:


> Note: Also i need a low profile card because my cabinet is very slim.



then you won't get HD6670. HD6570 is the max you can opt for. HIS Radeon HD 6570


----------

